# China Glaze: Holiday set



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2011)

From the October 2011 Nailpro magazine. This was a China Glaze "catalog" of sorts. Not all pages were scanned since some were salon related (boring display units). No idea how much each set will retail for (or the pro price) except for Ruby Pumps (not pictured in the catalog but did come in the Sally Beauty Pro catalog) which will retail for $3.25 each.


----------



## katana (Oct 2, 2011)

Ooh, I like the mistletoe and deck the halls set!!

They are very pretty! Thanks for sharing with us, and taking the time to scan the pages!!


----------



## lacquerbuzz (Oct 2, 2011)

Edited this post. Apparently I'm not allowed to post a link to a blog. However it was not my personal blog. It was just posted so others could see swatches of these polishes. Oh well...


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice packaging ^^


----------



## KitaRei (Oct 2, 2011)

Is Snow Globe anything like Maybelline's Snow Globe top coat from several years back?  If so I want! I ran out of the Maybelline version ages ago and have been trying to find a replacement ever since.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2011)

I honestly don't know if it is. Click here for a larger version of the image. It is a glitter polish but I'm not sure if it has a white base or a clear one.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Oct 2, 2011)

China Glaze holiday sets are soo cute &lt;3 Makes me want to buy one for my sister since she got me a China Glaze holiday set last year.


----------



## jeanarick (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh Zadi, why do you do this to me????  I want them all!!!! hahahahahahaha


----------



## beautybesties (Oct 4, 2011)

these make great gifts for girl friends!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh Zadi, why do you do this to me????  I want them all!!!! hahahahahahaha


LOL I'm sorry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If it makes you feel better I want all as well.


----------

